# Segmented Turning Calculator



## Blocklayer (11 Jan 2018)

I've just put up a new Segmented Turning calculator on blocklayer.com some of you may find helpful.
*https://www.blocklayer.com/woodturning-segmentseng.aspx*

It just works out the geometry for the segments, with visual animated diagrams so you can see what you end up with.
I'm not a wood turner, so any ideas, or if it needs editing, additions or fixing please let me know.


----------



## J-G (11 Jan 2018)

Excellent in most respects - 

It took me a while to find out how to use metric units #-o 

A minimum thickness of 20mm is far too high (for me) I often get down as low as 2mm


----------



## CHJ (11 Jan 2018)

Always good to have alternate versions of such aids, we all have our preferred methods more chance of finding a guide that suits what we need to do.



J-G":1y4l08lu said:


> Excellent in most respects -
> 
> It took me a while to find out how to use metric units #-o
> 
> A minimum thickness of 20mm is far too high (for me) I often get down as low as 2mm



If you are happy to work in decimals rather than fractions then This version doesn't care what the units are. My limitations are always centred about cuting the segments and assembling accurately enough and invariably leave myself more padding on thickness than absolutely necessary.


----------



## J-G (11 Jan 2018)

You're right CHJ - I've had a shortcut to your version on my desktop for quite some time (I've even used it on occasion  )

I only commented on blocklayer's because of the 20mm limitation which I found odd and he did ask for opinions.


----------



## Inspector (11 Jan 2018)

The upside to Blocklayer's calculator is the little diagram at the bottom giving the angles. 

Not being a segmented I wonder if the number of segments is enough. 20 seems a bit low. Is it?


----------



## CHJ (11 Jan 2018)

Inspector":1t4e2oay said:


> ......Not being a segmented I wonder if the number of segments is enough. 20 seems a bit low. Is it?


Depends upon how busy you want the piece to look or how intricate you want the design. The bulk of my simple stuff only uses 12 angled segments, albeit most with 24 pieces of wood in any one ring.


As soon as you start increasing the number of segments the accuracy and control of the angles becomes progressively more difficult when doing solid work, open segment work is not so critical as you don't have mating angular faces.

There's a reason I stick to producing simple stuff with my basic kit
.


----------



## J-G (11 Jan 2018)

CHJ":2oppfsqh said:


> The bulk of my simple stuff only uses 12 angled segments, albeit most with 24 pieces of wood in any one ring.
> 
> There's a reason I stick to producing simple stuff with my basic kit.


Those statements seem to be at odds CHJ :? I would hardly refer to your segmented work as 'Simple' and using '12 angled segments... with 24 pieces of wood' emphasizes that point.

I'm now assuming that you use parallel sided 'thin' segments - rather than also tapering them - in which case your calculator won't give you correct figures for the length of the main segment at the specified outside diameter.

Neither calculator gives the option to have anything other than regular (equal) segments and I appreciate that that would complicate the maths substantially of course, though allowing for parallel 'thin' segments wouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## CHJ (11 Jan 2018)

J-G":3b3ar39v said:


> ....
> 
> .....in which case your calculator won't give you correct figures for the length of the main segment at the specified outside diameter.
> .



Why not, the calculated segment length is the same regardless of the number of pieces of wood assembled to make the segment.

This WIP should explain as far as the assembly is concerned it's still only 12 segments cut at 15 deg.


----------



## graduate_owner (11 Jan 2018)

This is something I would like to try.

K


----------



## CHJ (11 Jan 2018)

graduate_owner":l8ereprw said:


> This is something I would like to try.
> 
> K



Off-cuts and spare plank ends of wood can be somewhat cheaper than turning blanks for a given volume of a piece.

You do have to factor in more time input to the preparation and cost of adhesives,

It's no way to rapidly reduce the hoard of surplus wood stock though judging by my last two years performance.


----------



## J-G (12 Jan 2018)

CHJ":3usdvt3w said:


> Why not, the calculated segment length is the same regardless of the number of pieces of wood assembled to make the segment.
> ... as far as the assembly is concerned it's still only 12 segments cut at 15 deg.



I'd assumed that the thin segment would be in addition to the main segment rather than included. The WIP does explain your method fully.

For the few segmented items I've made I've tapered the thin sections as well - much more complex of course - and not necessary.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (12 Jan 2018)

Fantastic, i can understand that one it's in Imperial not bloody millipedes and centipedes


----------



## Blocklayer (14 Jan 2018)

Thanks all.
I've added a bit to the calculator - dropped it down to 1/64" rounding, and added the option to display the segment dimensions as decimal inches. 
It now also has inner and outer 'margin' settings, to allow for curved or angled sides.
Will look at adding calculations to find correct margins for required side angles next.

J-G There's Metric and Imperial versions of the calculator. The smaller Imperial tab is directly below the Metric tab in the menu at top.
And are you sure you need 2 mm thickness (~ 5/64 ") ?? That's pretty thin. I have a fair idea what would happen if I tried that!

Any suggestions to improve (or fix) the calculator appreciated.


----------



## Roger C (14 Jan 2018)

Thanks I do not see the tab for metric. I do understand imperial as I build miniatures 1/12 scale but rest of my wood work is metric Thanks


----------



## CHJ (14 Jan 2018)

A couple of observations.

PDF print option not working in Edge Browser on my machine.




Segment Graphic unreadable in smaller sizes, too cluttered with text, can't check printed version because of above problem.




Angles quoted are internals, needing changing to reciprocal on most machines as Angles are referenced assuming cutting blade is at 90 deg for chop saw fence or 0 deg for table saw.
For instance for 12 segments most scales need setting to 15 deg. not 75 deg.


----------



## Blocklayer (15 Jan 2018)

Thanks CHJ for the detailed response.
The PDF generator works OK for me with Edge. I'll try to work out what might be causing the error with yours. Does it work with Chrome? Thanks for the error message.
I've changed the lower segment diagram so it's only full scale if the Full Scale checkbox is ticked. If it's too small at full scale, just un-check the box and it will be larger.
Also now shows the complimentary angle for saw setting.

Roger C - The Metric versions of calculators on the site are the main (named) tabs. Below each Metric tab is a smaller tab marked 'Imperial' for the feet and inch version.
If you're in the Imperial version, just hit the larger tab directly above the Imperial tab in the navigation at top of page.

Next Ill add a third diagram to calculate offsets (extra margins) for angled or curved sides, with inputs for angle and segment height.
Appreciate comments on the best way to go about this also.


----------



## CHJ (15 Jan 2018)

No print response at all in Chrome on PC.

Chrome on 10 Asus Tablet, just a message that Chrome needs download storage space permission then nothing.


----------



## Robbo3 (16 Jan 2018)

Calculator works fine with Pale Moon browser as does print to PDF single & multi page using PDFforge PDF Creator.


----------

